# hello from alaska.



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* 907champ. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## Compoundschütze (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello 907champ 
:welcome: to AT.
Good hunting with the new bow.
Best regards from Germany.


Cs


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Rule here is you have to invite me up to hunt...since you are the newest member! :wink:

I will own a house in Homer, Ak. before I die!! :thumbs_up


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Roofy49 (Oct 14, 2008)

*Welcome*

to Archery Talk.


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT 907champ, glad to have ya :darkbeer:


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting :archer:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to AT.:smile:


----------



## JStinson (Aug 24, 2008)

*Welcome to the site!*

Hey, welcome to the site. I love it .. lots of info.

Don't know about moose, but I know that deer hunting is hard!

www.deerhuntingishard.blogspot.com

Happy Huntin'

-- Jack


----------



## 907champ (Nov 16, 2008)

*hehe*

thanks for the warm welcome. I have been reading up on some of the old posts already learned tons! :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------

